# Help! AFX 4-Lane Intl. ???



## cinealma (Dec 12, 2007)

This might be a really dumb question, but I'm buying my sons a racetrack for Christmas and I'm going to be getting the AFX International Super Challenge set for them. Now I've seen two different boxes for what looks like the same product: International Super Challenge AND Super International.

Are these the same sets? The picture on the boxes look the same. Maybe one is older stock?

Any help would be great.

Thanks.

John G.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

The box shown at Racemasters says "International Super Challenge", but I always knew the set as "Super International". Not sure if that is because the boxes used to say that or it was just how I had heard it mentioned. I think I've purchased (3) of these sets since last Xmas, and never really noticed. :freak: 

If one is older, I'm 99% sure that just the box name has changed - the cars in this set have been the same for a while.

Welcome to Hobby Talk!


----------



## cinealma (Dec 12, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> The box shown at Racemasters says "International Super Challenge", but I always knew the set as "Super International". Not sure if that is because the boxes used to say that or it was just how I had heard it mentioned. I think I've purchased (3) of these sets since last Xmas, and never really noticed. :freak:
> 
> If one is older, I'm 99% sure that just the box name has changed - the cars in this set have been the same for a while.
> 
> Welcome to Hobby Talk!


Thanks! Yes, the picture on the box looks exactly the same as far as I can tell. I made a call to the local hobby shop and they have one in stock but he called it "Super International" and looking around online I came across the two different boxes.

Yes, I've spent some time over at hoslotcarracing.com looking at the various setups and such. I'm building a 4x8 table in a dedicated space in the garage. I really feel like a kid again.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

If it were me, and if I had a chance for either box at same price, I'd go with what appears to be the newer one, International Super Challenge. But if they were priced differently, I would go with the lower priced one, even if it was the older box.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Never realized til I saw this post that there were different boxes depending on the age of the set. Interestingly enough, the box I have (Super International Race Set) has markings of Tomy and "Team AFX", but unlike my 4-Way Split set and some Super Coupes sets I've seen around, nowhere on the box does it refer to RaceMasters.  

PS cinealma, likewise, welcome to HT!! I know what you mean about feeling like a kid again. Only been involved with slots for a few months, but am loving it!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Either one is a great way to start. When I came back into slots, I dusted off some old Aurora Model Motoring T&J track and ran that for awhile. Was getting to the point where the maintenance was a pain, ended up getting two of these for my new layout. Not bad for a piece together home setup. Enjoy and welcome back! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello, I think the newer international set comes with cars with the new grey chassis, not sure but pretty sure, J


----------



## cinealma (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank for the support, guys. I really appreciate it!  



Jimmy49098 said:


> Hello, I think the newer international set comes with cars with the new grey chassis, not sure but pretty sure, J


The cars look the same on the box. Are the newer "grey chassis" cars better?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes. The new gray chassis is better. The old black chassis is a bit more brittle. There is a significant difference in the durability and with the speeds these cars produce, brittle is bad...


----------



## cinealma (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh. Well, can anybody confirm if the older stock box has the black brittle cars?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I bought three of the SI sets over the years and all had the black chassis. I've enjoyed them. I've noticed that the newer gray chassis are better. All things considered, if you have a choice, get the new chassis. If you end up with black chassis, you'll still enjoy the cars and may never know the difference.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

We just got some sets in last week and they all say "Super International Race Set".

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I've asked Steve from Racemasters to drop by the forum and help on these questions.


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello all! Jeff asked me to see if I could shed a little light on this. It's always a crap shoot whether I will have any useful information but on this one I may be able to help

The current box art says "Super International Race Set". The reason I know this is because I just finished a full day photo shoot for our new catalog and web pics.

As to why we show a picture of the old (OLD) box on the Racemasters site? Because my worthless good-for-nothing brother who doesn't pay attention put up a very old photo when he set up the site some 8 years ago now (I love needling him, even when he doesn't know it!). I am just now starting to work on changing the site but honestly hadn't noticed the difference. So that's how on top of it I am!

Also, we haven't sold an SI set with the old chassis for over a year. We all know how fast that set moves so I'd be pretty darn'd surprised if you could find one with the old chassis'.

One other question was why the set doesn't say Racemasters on it. Here's the story: although we did design the set, the original box art was designed by Tomy way before Racemasters was formed. At that time my dad was doing product development and sales for Tomy as a consultant. The SI set will get a facelift in 2008 and you will see Racemasters on it then.

I'll do a little checkin' in the next day or so and see if I can find out how old the International Super Challenge art is. When I get it I'll let you know.

Hope that helps!

Steve


----------



## cinealma (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys. I appreciate it. I'll detail my building over in the "track building section".

Cheers!


John G.


----------



## slikstr (Nov 5, 2005)

how awesome is the hobbytalk forums!! the guys who develope the stuff are on here also. i have the same luck in the rc forums also.


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

My "Super International Race Set" arrived today. Still don't know if it's an "old" or "new" set relative to this thread :freak: 

Anyhow, looking at the car chassis, I can't tell if they're black or grey. Each of the Super G-Plus cars is stamped with "F2107" on the rear of the chassis. The rear magnet retainer (and I think what would be a front magnet retainer) both clearly appear to be black, and differ in shade of darkness to the rest of the chassis. There is a raised mark of "AFX Made in China" on the right side of the chassis itself.

Comparing these cars to my mid/late 70's Monza, the Super G-Plus cars clearly 'stick' to the track, where the Monza doesn't. I'm days away from setup, since I need to get my table laid in place and lay the track down, but I think the 2007 cars are going to be able to FLY around the track compared to the older cars. I'm jazzed up now... :thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Hey valongi-i have several of the new SG+ cars with "F1307" stamped on the rear of the chassis.These are the new grey chassis.I'm sure yours are too!!!


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Valongi, you are going to be stoked and amazed at how well those SG+ cars handle compared to what you remember. It gets better: with a few tricks and tweaks you can make them handle even better... or you can go nuts and spend more than a new car costs to make them insane. That's a great car, easy to work on and with a lot of accumulated support and knowledge.

The most basic things for those cars when they're brand new is to take off the plastic shields under the motors. After that, you can improve traction by sanding the rubber tires "true" (and it opens up the pores of the rubber). If you really want to wake them up, you can do stuff like described in this old thread.

You've got a great race set there, too.


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks, EB. I'm chomping at the bit to get the table set up. One-year-old daughter is sick, and I'm Mr. Mom this week anchored to the house - preventing me from getting out to Home Depot to pick up a 4x8.  

I don't care how cold it is tonight, I'm heading out after my wife gets home from work to get it done. 

I'm going to start a new thread on suggested setups for the International on a 4x8 in the track building area.


----------

